# Csv



## Kingroi (May 14, 2017)

I am a graduate honours in investment with 6 years experience,i want apply for critical skill but don't know what professional body to registered with . I have an offer of employment as a credit analysts in South Africa 
Please any advice welcome since my employer is making me pressure to start working as soon as possible 
Thanks


----------



## J9243 (May 16, 2017)

Hi Kingroi,

I am financial manegament honours graduate and in my CSV application I had to be registered with a profesional body that is related to my studies and the natural choice for me was to register with the CIMA (Chartered institute of Management Accountant). I believe that investment honours would naturally registe for a membership with CFA (chartered financial analyst).

However you can registered to any other profesional body that is recognized in South Africa.


----------



## Kingroi (May 14, 2017)

Thank you . I have apply with the IRMSA and my position offered is junior analyst corporate debt .some immigration lawyers are confusing me some are telling me is not the relevant body for financial investment advisor. That irmsa goes with actuarial and risk assessor 
I past my cfa level one this year but is it possible for cfa to write the letter to home affair ? To have full membership with cfa I must past level 3


----------



## J9243 (May 16, 2017)

Kingroi said:


> Thank you . I have apply with the IRMSA and my position offered is junior analyst corporate debt .some immigration lawyers are confusing me some are telling me is not the relevant body for financial investment advisor. That irmsa goes with actuarial and risk assessor
> I past my cfa level one this year but is it possible for cfa to write the letter to home affair ? To have full membership with cfa I must past level 3


The immigration lawyer might be right because Home affairs provide a list of professional bodies. My professional body CIMA is not listed, however they're recognised by a profesional body in the list called FASSET (Finance and Accounting Services Sector Education and Training Authority). So try and find out if the professional body you're using is FASSET certified.

You can find the list on pg24 of the pdf document. Search for "immigration critical skills pdf" on Google and the first result should lead you to the pdf file.


----------

